# New Vid-Louisiana Mud Playas and Southern Mudd Junkies-Highlifter Off Road Park



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

I made a ride with some of the guys and girls of Southern Mudd Junkies at Highlifter Off Road Park. It was dry with very little water but still had a great ride with them! Enjoy and Thanks for watching. 
*



*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome. That was some nasty stuff lol. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

awsome


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

Remind me why I dont live in LA?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Great vid :rockn:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice vid


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Cool vid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for all comments guys! And yeah Craig, I washed off layers of mud off the outty! Literally!


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

*why???*



THE CRAZE said:


> Remind me why I dont live in LA?


 

BECAUSE LOUISIANA IS FOR THE BIG BOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yup::yup:


----------

